# what size tire for 13x7 knock off



## dv8ormods (Feb 20, 2005)

tire places telling me that 155-80-r13 will not work need answer asap


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

i used to have 13 on my 64 felt like riding on 4 flat tires just get them to put the tires on the rims and mount them on you car yourself but make the psi like 45 or you tires will ride like shit and you will get crappy gas milage!

or get 14's ? you preference


----------



## dv8ormods (Feb 20, 2005)

so 155-80-13 will work just adjust the pressure then this car will not be a daily driver just something to cruise on the weekends with


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

i had 175-70R13


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

155 80/R 13'z, NO EXCEPTIONS!


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

some tire shops dont think its safe because13inch tires were not designed to hold the weight of an impala


----------



## dv8ormods (Feb 20, 2005)

i need to know if the tire will mount on the rim and not blow the bead when I hit a bump or am I just getting to paranoid about what these damn tire places are telling me so can I use these tires or not?


----------



## dv8ormods (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks will go tomorrow and have them mounted would have had it done today but the damn tire places kept giving me shit about how wide the rim was


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

i had 155 80 13 on my regal the were fine


----------



## dv8ormods (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks for the info peace I will post pics after I get the car back from the shop


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

post a pic of it when you get it done do you have a pic of your 64


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I ordered 13 X 7 reverse rims with the 155-80's and they mounted them no problem. Most people around here use them with no problems. Mine just came in today, I will mount them when the car gets out of the paint shop.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

my 63 had 155 80's and it was a weekend cruiser but had to drive the hywy's 30 minutes 1 way to get there. dont settle for any other size for a 13. they look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dv8ormods (Feb 20, 2005)

I donot have pics right now but I can post pics of the 64 ss I sold threee years ago that took me 4 yearsto build I wish I would have have never sold it


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

i had 13 s on my 64 and it rode great on the street and the highway but like the homie say you need that air presure acording 2 how much weight your carrying


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

Homie i am gonna keep it real with you I wouldn't care if it was a daily or weekend cruiser to me 13's on an Impala my be og and traditional all that shit but 155s and 13s on an Impala to me don't mix way too small. You already have 13s so I would get a 165-175 tire. If you plan to juice it later that weight combined with an Impala's car weight on 13's too dangerous for me just to considered OG I'd rather ride safe on 14's and preserve my car.


----------



## dv8ormods (Feb 20, 2005)

well ok I just got back from the shop and they could not make the tires fit my rims now they I need to go with a wider tire what the f___ is the issue I see all day in lowrider with these rims and tires and I cannot get a tire to fit so the tires they whant to sell me are not ww tires and I have to have ww tires cause thats just the way it is


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

155/80R13 DO FIT IN THE RIM DAS WAT IM RIDIN I BUY THEM FROM THE TIRE PLACE AND TAKE IT TO A SMALL GHETTO TIRE PLACE NEAR 2 MY HOUSE THEY DO IT THEY PUT THE AIR ON THE LIL TUB THINGY AND THEY PUT THE TIRELIEK AROUND THE MIDDLE AND THEY USE THIS LIL COMPRESSOR LOOKIN THINGY CALLED THE CHEETA I GUESS THATS WAT ITS CALLED THATS WAT IT SAYS. ANSD IT LETS OUT ALOT OF AIR IN ONCE WHICH GETS IN THE RIE AND INFLATES IT REAL QUICK DAS HOW I SEEN THEM DO IT FOR THE PASS 2 YEARS


----------



## dv8ormods (Feb 20, 2005)

need to know what to do get 155 80-13 and have someone else install them or what ? please let me know the skinny on this or recommend another tire to use


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

155/80s fit on 13s and are safe for daily use, as long as you realize your stopping distance is increased. you will need to run more than the 35 psi that the tire says on the side, 55-60 should be good. i run 60 in my impala wagon and yes its on 13s with 155/80s. i had 70-75 psi in my linc with 10 batterys, daily driven on 13s, 155/80s. 

if they cant mount the tires on the tims, i would go somewhere else. i just mounted up 1 myself with a prybar and a trashcan as my only tools and i got it done. (did take me 15 minutes or so tho)


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I'd say you need a new shop. The picture posted a few replies up is of my 155-80/13's mounted on my 13 X 7 reverse rims. The tire shop did not complain, try to talk me out of or have any problems getting them mounted. I see probably 85% of the people around here running 13 X 7's on everything; caddys, imps, cutts, etc. Back in the day we all ran 13's cept then it was on Supremes, Tru-Spokes and Tru-Classics.


----------



## dv8ormods (Feb 20, 2005)

there mounted had to go to a tire shop with the right machine thanks to all who helped out peace I will be posting pics of the car pretty soon


----------



## Jose Reyes (Oct 19, 2019)

I use to have 1990 Nissa Sentra with some 13x7 wheels I wanna bring back that style but Don’t remember what size of tire I use .this was a low pro tire.Does some here know ?


----------

